# Blends for migraines and anxiety?



## dixiedragon (Aug 25, 2017)

Anybody have any blends they love for migraines and anxiety? Thanks!


----------



## Millie (Aug 25, 2017)

I recently saw peppermint suggested for migraines. Haven't tried it yet. When I get migraines I try to avoid any scent & light.


----------



## artemis (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't do a lot with EOs, but I know that migraines always make me want good old fashioned vicks. Part of it is for actual physical relief, but I know part of it is psychosomatic: my dear grandmother always used it to take care of us, so I have good associations with it. Translating that to aromatherapy,  I guess that would be peppermint and eucalyptus for starters. 

I don't know about anxiety, though. I think anything that has calm, comforting connections for you. I associate lavender with my babies, so that would be calming to me. Grandmother's house smelled like cedar,  so that would work for me, too. Also, crayons and books, but I don't think there's an EO for that.


----------



## Cellador (Aug 25, 2017)

I think it's personal and what appeals to you.

For headaches/migraines, I like a blend of 2 peppermint, 2 lavender, 1 eucalyptus, and 1 rosemary.

For anxiety, I like any mix of lavender, vetiver, sandalwood, cedarwood, and/or frankincense. Vetiver, especially, relaxes me.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 25, 2017)

I think Cellador is correct in what is appealing for the individual. 

Personally lavender GIVES me a migraine, so I can only be around that scent in very small doses, and only make this scent of soap once or twice a year, and enough to get me through the busy season because I know after I make it I'll be in bed warding off the migraine.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Aug 25, 2017)

I too get migraines from lavender. 

I have heard peppermint is good for them, but haven't tried it. I have spearmint growing wild in my yard and have tried that. It did seem to help a tiny bit, but not really enough to make a big difference.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 26, 2017)

ANTI-ANXIETY, DEPRESSION, MENTAL LIFT #1: 
8 clary sage, 
4 rosemary, 
4 Peru Balsam, 
2 cedarwood Virginia

ANTI-ANXIETY, DEPRESSION, MENTAL LIFT #2: 
3 Geranium, Rose
3 Sage, Clary
2 Lavender 40/42
1 Bergamot

From Rainbow Meadow
ROMAN HOLIDAY
Air or Aroma Spritz, Bath, Linen Spritz, Soap, Headache, *Migraine*
1 Eucalyptus, Blue Gum 
1 Lemongrass 
1 Peppermint 
1 Rosemary 
1 Tea Tree
2 Orange, Sweet 
2 Rosewood 
4 Lavender 40/42 

Also:
1 Marjoram, Sweet 
1 Basil, Sweet 
1 Chamomile, German 

ZANY'S SINUS BLEND (Better than Vicks)
56 grams Camphor, White EO
15 grams Eucalyptus EO 
29 grams Menthol Crystals 
100 grams TOTAL


----------



## Millie (Sep 5, 2017)

Ohmygosh peppermint works for migraines!! Had a bad one today, headed to the bathroom to puke and grabbed a bottle of peppermint EO on the way.  Sniffed it and didn't puke. Put a drop on a paper towel and fanned it in front of my nose off and on for for a couple hours, and it was gradual, but after about 2 hrs (guessing - didn't look at a clock) I felt completely, totally, 100% better!! That is FAST!

I'll report back if it works on me again and I'll try to time it. I'll even look up how to use it properly  Sometimes Excedrin can keep a migraine at bay for me and sometimes it can't, so I don't know if this will work every time, if it depends on what triggers the migraine, or if the amazingly swift and total recovery was partly placebo. If the placebo effect works that well I'm equally pleased and happy to be duped 

Try it!


----------



## Arimara (Sep 5, 2017)

I say look into your diet to get a handle on migraines. Mine are triggered by soy so I limited my intake to soy sauce and occasions frozen meals and ramen packets. A lot of migraines can be triggered by what you eat and or drink so eliminating the more common triggers (soy, onions, wine, etc) may actually be a better help.

I say all this only because of my own experience and mild research. I refuse to be on meds all the time and it's been hard to see a neurologist where I used to live. Also, when I get migraines, I hate to smell ANYTHING that isn't garlicky savory food, and prefer to hide in the comfort of my blankets.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 5, 2017)

No scents help my migraines, but Spearmint helps my daughter with her seizures and migraines.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 5, 2017)

Arimara said:


> I say look into your diet to get a handle on migraines.
> Also, when I get migraines, I hate to smell ANYTHING that isn't garlicky savory food, and prefer to hide in the comfort of my blankets.



I agree with this - 
Mine are triggered by my cycle and by sodium. Now that I'm older the cycle doesn't play as big of a part as it did when I was a teen and young adult, I would get all the time. 
I've also learned to keep to a very low sodium diet.
It's rare I get them these days only a few times a year, but when I do, I need to basically go into sensory deprivation mode - no scents of ANY kind, no light, no noise, can't eat or drink, and only a fuzzy blanket on me, and sometimes even that is too much. 



cmzaha said:


> No scents help my migraines, but Spearmint helps my daughter with her seizures and migraines.



I'm with you, nothing but time, sleep and the occasional being physically sick will help mine. It's horrible.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 5, 2017)

I no longer get full blown migraines like I did for years but now I get Optic migraines and they are even worse. While not much pain with them the loss of vision in one or both eyes is horrible, usually 1 eye. It really hinders driving when I am in a cycle of Optic which is happening a lot now. I think it may be the stress of care-taking. The years I had full blown, I could only go to bed, close the curtains and no sound. Was a bit difficult when I had a 1yr old and a 4yr old. Mine were sleep related, if I did not get 6 hr sleep min I would have a migraine the next day. Horrible things...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 5, 2017)

Millie said:


> Ohmygosh peppermint works for migraines!! ... I'll even look up how to use it properly


That is such good news! I can't imagine having to go through that. My heart goes out to all of you.

To use peppermint EO properly, Try 1% in oil in a roller ball glass container. You could daub it on your wrists and temples. I betcha that would work. Where are you? If you don't have a roller ball handy, I have plenty to share. PM me if you want one.


----------



## Millie (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks Zany! I have a bottle I can use, and it will go everywhere with me from here on out! I really am amazed, I hope it works again. I'll do a little research after supper to find out what's going on with this peppermint trick.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 5, 2017)

jcandleattic said:


> I agree with this -
> Mine are triggered by my cycle and by sodium. Now that I'm older the cycle doesn't play as big of a part as it did when I was a teen and young adult, I would get all the time.
> I've also learned to keep to a very low sodium diet.
> It's rare I get them these days only a few times a year, but when I do, I need to basically go into sensory deprivation mode - no scents of ANY kind, no light, no noise, can't eat or drink, and only a fuzzy blanket on me, and sometimes even that is too much.
> ...



That's my go to as well.  I'm allergic to amines, salicylates and other things.  Peppermint and lots of other EOs so that would send me into a nose dive. 

I guess it's like eczema - everyone (person and headache) is different.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 5, 2017)

I lost somehow my migraines when i stopped working in Dental laboratory.  When I had it,  I had to have silence, dark and I'd had hid under the comforter, No scent no noise no light...
penelopejane, welcome to the club, I also have the same allergies as you,  add to it mites, pollen, bee sting and carry epi pen in my purse all the time
I am kind of worry when I work with eo they do cause allergies


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 6, 2017)

Dahila said:


> I am kind of worry when I work with eo they do cause allergies



Yes it is scary. 
Someone gave me a soap with peppermint EO and peppermint tea - I couldn't breath in the shower.  It wasn't just the scent - it transferred through my skin because I could feel the tingling. Scary.

It is kind of nice that I am not alone in this. Sending you all my blessings. I know how tough it is.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 6, 2017)

this is a reason I do not use Essential oils in soap.  No way,  I found FO in low quantities are better for me. The craziness with essential oils does cause a lot of allergies.  Peppermint is not good in soap that's for sure.....


----------



## Millie (Sep 6, 2017)

An article about peppermint for migraines. Looks like it was copied or bought from the Wall Street Journal - couldn't read it on that site, but it's one of the few articles I've found which doesn't end in advertisements for DoTerra/ Young etc. 

http://www.nadiraorganics.com/nadir...5/11/3/can-mint-make-migraines-less-miserable

Also found some precautions: not for children or pregnant/nursing women, don't use if on cyclosporine or medications for diabetes or high blood pressure 

Https://migraine.com/migraine-treatment/natural-remedies/peppermint-oil/


----------



## Millie (Sep 6, 2017)

The poll results so far from migraine.com :

Was peppermint oil effective in relieving your migraine symptoms?

Reduced symptoms significantly (36% | 781 Votes)
Slightly eased symptoms (30% | 651 Votes)
Cut symptoms in half (16% | 355 Votes)
Not at all (10% | 212 Votes)
Eliminated all symptoms (9% | 192 Votes)
2,191 total votes. Thanks for voting.

How would you rate the side effects you experienced with peppermint oil?

No side effects (76% | 1,196 Votes)
Slight discomfort from side effects (17% | 270 Votes)
Noticeable side effects (3% | 46 Votes)
Will not use due to side effects (3% | 42 Votes)
Side effects will limit my use (2% | 27 Votes)
1,581 total votes. Thanks for voting.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 6, 2017)

Interesting.   I checked Nature's Gift -- a reliable source for info on essential oils. Here's a link to info on peppermint EO:

https://www.naturesgift.com/product/peppermint-midwestern-15ml/


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 6, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Interesting.   I checked Nature's Gift -- a reliable source for info on essential oils. Here's a link to info on peppermint EO:
> 
> https://www.naturesgift.com/product/peppermint-midwestern-15ml/



Peppermint is very high in salicylates so if you are allergic to salicylates it will give you whatever reaction you have (headache, nausea, vomiting, hyperactivity, inflamation etc etc)

Ginger which is supposed to cure travel sickness is also very high in salicylates so if you are allergic to salicylates it will give you whatever reaction you have.

Everyone is different.  You can not make general statements about EOs. 

A young boy took one bite of a hot dog the other day in the US and had a heart attack.  They saved him but it was an allergic reaction that he/his parents didn't know about


----------



## Millie (Sep 6, 2017)

Zany - thanks for the link, I've ended up on that site a number of times trying to figure out if I'm using essential oils safely. I'll bookmark it this time 

Penelopejane - thanks for the reminder to be cautious about side effects and allergic reactions! 

For the EOs vs FOs argument, I think I'm in the 'use anything in moderation' camp. Cheaper essential oils like peppermint are sometimes used in FOs. And aroma chemicals, natural or synthetic, some people will have an allergic reaction to some - salicylates for example are used in FOs too.

How do people with life threatening allergies cope? So many ingredients are unlisted.


----------



## earlene (Sep 6, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> A young boy took one bite of a hot dog the other day in the US and had a heart attack.  They saved him but it was an allergic reaction that he/his parents didn't know about




Actually he had a heart condition (Brugada Syndrome) that they did not know about.  Brugada Syndrome is a genetically inherited heart rhythm disorder, not an allergy.

Also it did not just happen.  The case study was published in Sept 2017, but described a case that occurred much earlier.  And the incident occured in Turkey, not in the U.S.  He was taken to an ICU in Instanbul.


http://pediatrics.aappublications.o...000&nfstatusdescription=ERROR:+No+local+token
http://www.refinery29.com/2017/09/171109/hot-dog-cardiac-arrest


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 7, 2017)

earlene said:


> Actually he had a heart condition (Brugada Syndrome) that they did not know about.  Brugada Syndrome is a genetically inherited heart rhythm disorder, not an allergy.
> 
> Also it did not just happen.  The case study was published in Sept 2017, but described a case that occurred much earlier.  And the incident occured in Turkey, not in the U.S.  He was taken to an ICU in Instanbul.



Why in heaven's name are they putting it on the news now then?
It was on CNN too.  I obviously didn't read it closely enough (because I find that sort of thing upsetting) as you are right - not even the US, just reported by CNN on the US news.  Sorry.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 7, 2017)

Millie said:


> For the EOs vs FOs argument, I think I'm in the 'use anything in moderation' camp. Cheaper essential oils like peppermint are sometimes used in FOs. And aroma chemicals, natural or synthetic, some people will have an allergic reaction to some - salicylates for example are used in FOs too.
> 
> How do people with life threatening allergies cope? So many ingredients are unlisted.



You can't know.  People might not know themselves.  I've only recently found out about amines although I knew I was intolerant to salicylates. It took ages to work it out. 

I think the best thing soap makers can do is make at least something that is fragrance free and if someone says they have eczema or allergies to try and steer them towards that or at least something with not too much scent.  
Just till they know for sure.  

With some allergies, including mine, they don't want you to totally exclude the allergens so its ok to have small amounts, if you  don't have a reaction to them.  They just don't want you to overdose.   

I don't think it is very common to have allergies.  I think maybe that handmade soap people might have a higher incidence of people with allergies as a lot of us might have taken up the craft to deal with allergies.


----------



## artemis (Sep 7, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> I think the best thing soap makers can do....



I feel like you're concerned about people selling soap with these EOs. Is that what you're getting at? Cuz, I'm confused about the turn this conversation has taken. This is the aromatherapy section of the forum and the initial thread did not seem to be aimed at selling soaps.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 7, 2017)

artemis said:


> I feel like you're concerned about people selling soap with these EOs. Is that what you're getting at? Cuz, I'm confused about the turn this conversation has taken. This is the aromatherapy section of the forum and the initial thread did not seem to be aimed at selling soaps.



No!  Not at all.  EOs are great for people who can use them.  They are less chemically than FOs.  I didn't realise this was in the aromatherapy section. 

Sorry i took over the thread.  I'll stop now.


----------



## artemis (Sep 7, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> Sorry i took over the thread.  I'll stop now.



It was good info, though. I think there are some who don't look deeply into this stuff before using EOs. I just wondered if we were all talking about the same thing.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 7, 2017)

artemis said:


> I'm confused about the turn this conversation has taken. This is the aromatherapy section of the forum and the initial thread did not seem to be aimed at selling soaps.


ROFLOL While I truly appreciate it, it's funny you should say that, Artemis. ??? You've been here longer than I have. I was told early on that what we used to call "Hijacks" on other forums/groups, i.e., changing the subject in the middle of a thread, it is the norm at SMF. 

Sadly, T'is true! Now I just gleefully join in and don't worry about it any more. (altho, if I had the power to change things at SMF that would be the second thing to go. Not only is it rude, but good info gets lost/buried "forever" -- unless you have a photographic memory to help you  retrieve it. Yeah, right.  LOL)


----------



## Arimara (Sep 8, 2017)

I sometimes find the hijacks helpful in some cases. You'll be surprised how much I'ver learned from them. I also don't mind them as they happen no matter what and in most cases, it's unintentional. A bigger concern would be necroing. I know in some cases it has been unintentional but a few newbies have intentionally necro'd  threads for information.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 8, 2017)

Arimara said:


> I sometimes find the hijacks helpful in some cases. You'll be surprised how much I'ver learned from them.


Exactly! You just made my point, Arimara. So let's say you learned about how unsuspecting soapers/customers can have allergic reactions from soap containing EOs. But the topic is "Blends for Migraines and Anxiety". And let's say you wanted to re-visit that information a few days, or weeks, or months later. How would you remember where to find it? 

If you're like me, you wouldn't remember. To my mind, it's sad that so much helpful information gets buried in threads like this when it could easily be moved to a new thread with an appropriate Title. That's just the way I was "brought up" on other forums and groups in the past. 

That being said, I also like the relaxed nature of informative off-topic discussions on SMF and I do enjoy them as well.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 9, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Exactly! You just made my point, Arimara. So let's say you learned about how unsuspecting soapers/customers can have allergic reactions from soap containing EOs. But the topic is "Blends for Migraines and Anxiety". And let's say you wanted to re-visit that information a few days, or weeks, or months later. How would you remember where to find it?
> 
> If you're like me, you wouldn't remember. To my mind, it's sad that so much helpful information gets buried in threads like this when it could easily be moved to a new thread with an appropriate Title. That's just the way I was "brought up" on other forums and groups in the past.
> 
> That being said, I also like the relaxed nature of informative off-topic discussions on SMF and I do enjoy them as well.



I remember and retain a lot of information pretty well still by listening and/or reading. I also tend to be more forgiving with hijacks as most of the time, we get back on track. Besides which, I really don't need to memorize this thread when it comes to allergies or any thread for that matter. I was taught years ago that you can be allergic to anything, which helps me reinforce things when I pick up that some people have allergies.


----------

